# Boston School Police Sgt. Robert Sweatt



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

*Sweatt, Robert A.*
Friday, April 27, 2007

*B*oston School Police Sergeant Robert A. Sweatt, of Mansfield, formerly of Portland, Maine, April 26, 2007. Beloved husband of Marie (Pagliarulo) Sweatt. Devoted father of Joseph R. Sweatt, Matthew R. Sweatt and Brittany A. Sweatt all of Mansfield. Loving son of Robert V. and Patricia A. (Stanhope) Sweatt of Portland, Maine. Dear brother of Michael J. Sweatt, Barbara S. Fleury, Patricia A. Sweatt, Christopher A. Sweatt, James J. Sweatt and Corey A. Sweatt all of Maine. Son-in-law of Frances Pagliarulo of Roslindale. Brother-in-law of Nicholas A. Pagliarulo of Duxbury. Also survived by several nieces and nephews. Visiting hours will be held on both Saturday April 28 from 4:00 P.M.-8:00 P.M. and on Sunday April 29 from 4:00 P.M.-8:00 P.M. at the Sherman and Jackson Funeral Home, 55 North Main Street, MANSFIELD. Relatives and friends are cordially invited to attend. A Mass of Christian Burial will be celebrated on Wednesday May 2 in the Cathedral of the Immaculate Conception in Portland, Maine. In lieu of flowers Bob's family has requested that donations in his memory be made to the Community VNA-Hospice, 10 Emory Street, Attleboro, MA 02703. For additional information please visit www.shermanjackson.com.

We Will Miss You Sgt.


----------



## BSP4141 (Jun 16, 2006)

Rest In Peace Bobby


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Rest easy Bob, We'll miss you!


----------

